# All Drivers better vote for Democrat next election



## gaugie999 (Mar 7, 2019)

Florida republican gov just signed a bill for self driving cars. You were warned.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I'm down here on holidays. My take is that it is a safety measure.

SDC's in their present form would be an enormous improvement over the turds in the street now.


----------



## UberNorthDfw (Nov 22, 2014)

What makes you think voting Democrat is going to stop SDC?


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Democrats are for workers rights and Repugnants are for billionaires like Travis and big corporation's rights and want the rich to get richer and the poor to get poorer.


----------



## lowcountry dan (Jun 15, 2017)

Democrats are for slavery through Communism. Vote Democrat and you vote your freedom and lives away. They want to enslave us all. Only a loser or fool would vote Socialist Democrat. You brought it up. Better wake up, there is no free anything, except slavery.



Lee239 said:


> Democrats are for workers rights and Repugnants are for billionaires like Travis and big corporation's rights and want the rich to get richer and the poor to get poorer.


That is a bromide from 40 years ago. Tired old nonsense. News flash: It's the 21st Century.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

lowcountry dan said:


> Democrats are for slavery through Communism. Vote Democrat and you vote your freedom and lives away. They want to enslave us all. Only a loser or fool would vote Socialist Democrat. You brought it up. Better wake up, there is no free anything, except slavery.
> 
> 
> That is a bromide from 40 years ago. Tired old nonsense. News flash: It's the 21st Century.


Wrong, the rich and the huge corporations have been stealing from the poor and the working class for decades, even centuries. We are the only first world country without healthcare as a right.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Lee239 said:


> Wrong, the rich and the huge corporations have been stealing from the poor and the working class for decades, even centuries. We are the only first world country without healthcare as a right.


There's the door.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Come and live up here in ****ing Soviet Kanuckistan and you will have a very, very, different opinion.

Communism sucks.


----------



## lowcountry dan (Jun 15, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> Wrong, the rich and the huge corporations have been stealing from the poor and the working class for decades, even centuries. We are the only first world country without healthcare as a right.


Healthcare is not a right. Food and shelter is not a right. Entitlement is a disease.


----------



## Ping.Me.More (Oct 27, 2018)

Lee239 said:


> Wrong, the rich and the huge corporations have been stealing from the poor and the working class for decades, even centuries. We are the only first world country without healthcare as a right.


. . . . and . . . most of the richest people, including the heads of big corporations are Democrats.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

lowcountry dan said:


> Democrats are for slavery through Communism. Vote Democrat and you vote your freedom and lives away. They want to enslave us all. Only a loser or fool would vote Socialist Democrat. You brought it up. Better wake up, there is no free anything, except slavery.
> 
> 
> That is a bromide from 40 years ago. Tired old nonsense. News flash: It's the 21st Century.


lowcountry tends to say it all when it came to your response.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Ping.Me.More said:


> . . . . and . . . most of the richest people, including the heads of big corporations are Democrats.


Because they are intelligent and don't rip people off to make their money like Uber does. Plus they are not as greedy as the Repugs and thinks that everyone should be able to get by and not just themselves.

The Repug corporations are more of Wall Street or Oil companies or the Koch brothers polluting everything.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

lowcountry dan said:


> Healthcare is not a right. Food and shelter is not a right. Entitlement is a disease.


Most people don't know that. They see countries like Canada, Sweden, Denmark as having "Free Healthcare" yet they fail to see that those countries pay up to 70% in income tax. So, I ask those people on this forum, Would you continue to drive for Uber at $.30/mile but you'll have "free" healthcare? And keep in mind that most Canadians and Brits come to America to have routine operations because the waiting times in their countries are up to a year.


----------



## Thetomatoisajoke (Feb 21, 2019)

Finally when you see an article that includes (safety driver is on board ) it will be further proof that technology is not ready . It’s all smoke


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

SDC May or may not happen

But the race to develop is on...

We can embrace innovation and business and billions will be spend in the USA on the quest

Or we can halt it and those billions will be spent in another country

Regulation and democrats have driven so much business offshore...like all manufacturing. Do we want to be a developer of tech or just buy it from China?


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Lee239 said:


> Because they are intelligent and don't rip people off to make their money like Uber does. Plus they are not as greedy as the Repugs and thinks that everyone should be able to get by and not just themselves.
> 
> The Repug corporations are more of Wall Street or Oil companies or the Koch brothers polluting everything.


You are confused.


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

Tech companies are all run by Democrats. Google, Apple, Amazon, Facebook, etc. Most testing of SDC's is done in California. California is run one hundred percent by Democrats.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Single Malt said:


> Tech companies are all run by Democrats. Google, Apple, Amazon, Facebook, etc. Most testing of SDC's is done in California. California is run one hundred percent by Democrats.


Wrong, there are Repugant house members from California. And these are not the worst corporations that cheat people like the Koch's and Trumps other friends. Plus some of these companies are in Washington State.



lowcountry dan said:


> Healthcare is not a right. Food and shelter is not a right. Entitlement is a disease.


Capitalistic Greed is a disease and a mental illness. Healthcare is a right in every other developed nation and some third world nations. Food and shelter is a right if you are disabled or elderly and below the poverty level, you can apply for Food Stamps and Medicaid and some people get Section 8 housing though the wait lists are all closed.

You are correct that in the USA you have no rights but to be dog eat dog.



lowcountry dan said:


> Healthcare is not a right. Food and shelter is not a right. Entitlement is a disease.


That's funny because every senior Republican loves their entitlement to Medicare and Social Security. And they are entitled to it because they paid into it. So now you know.



Single Malt said:


> Tech companies are all run by Democrats. Google, Apple, Amazon, Facebook, etc. Most testing of SDC's is done in California. California is run one hundred percent by Democrats.


First of all driverless cars are at least 10 years away, they have to be 99.9999% fool proof. Uber will have to spend so much on these cars that they will lose money on the deal or they will have to raise rates so high they will lose customers. They use your car, labor, gas and maintenance and keep as much as they want after they pay you 75% of miles and time and still can't make a profit.

Also these companies do not cost you money. Google, and Facebook are free. You are not forced to buy from Amazon or Apple, there are many alternatives. The real crooks are the healthcare insurers and pharmaceutical companies and land sea and air polluters that Trump gets most of his money from. Also Trump has put every member of his cabinet or Secretary as the worst possible choice to do the most damage and rape America's treasury. His former Chief of Staff who ordered child separation is benefiting from it with his investment in for profit concentration camps where American tax payers pay $750 per child per day and they can't have diapers or toothbrushes which you can buy 10 for a dollar at Dollar Tree.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Lee239 said:


> Wrong, there are Repugant house members from California. And these are not the worst corporations that cheat people like the Koch's and Trumps other friends. Plus some of these companies are in Washington State.


*California has*:

Democrat Governor

2 Democrat US Senators

46 Democrat members of Congress (including the Speaker of the House)
7 GOP members of Congress

29 Democrat State Senators
11 GOP State Senators

61 Democrat Assembly members
18 GOP Assembly members

FWIW, there really aren't that many corporations in Washington. Amazon, Microsoft, T-Mobile, Starbucks, Costco. Most are in California.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

lowcountry dan said:


> Healthcare is not a right. Food and shelter is not a right. Entitlement is a disease.


Trump Greed is a disease and that of his friends.

Why don't you care that he raised the deficit $2 trillion dollars to give a tax cut to the billionaires and corporations who don't need it.

Why don't you care that he is running for profit detention camps for toddlers who are sick and being taken care of by 8 years old, babies who don't have diapers and kids who don't have access to soap or toothbrushes or clean clothes who we are paying $275,000 a year per child ($750 a day per child) with American tax payer money when we can release them to relatives who can care for them for free.

Why don't you care that there is no low cost housing for seniors who get $800 a month from Social Security and have to live in a car in the desert while Trump's friend John Kelly is getting rich charging kids $750 a day( because of his own policy,). to be treated worse than a dog?


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Bernie Sanders has three homes.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> Bernie Sanders has three homes.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Most people don't know that. They see countries like Canada, Sweden, Denmark as having "Free Healthcare" yet they fail to see that those countries pay up to 70% in income tax. So, I ask those people on this forum, Would you continue to drive for Uber at $.30/mile but you'll have "free" healthcare? And keep in mind that most Canadians and Brits come to America to have routine operations because the waiting times in their countries are up to a year.


Unless they buy a supplemental insurance policy ( most don't realize this ) that's independent of the government issued health care, or pay cash.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> Bernie Sanders has three homes.


Who cares if he has 100 homes. No one is saying it's wrong to be a millionaire. It's wrong to be a millionaire or billionaire who does not want to pay taxes and only wants the rich to do well and doesn't care about the poor and working poor and dwindling middle class.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

gaugie999 said:


> Florida republican gov just signed a bill for self driving cars. You were warned.


Warned to get off the roads?


----------

